# Catching Bonito?



## Apollo7 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been trying to catch some bonito but have not had much luck. I was wondering if anyone had some tips on where to go and what to use to catch them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go out the pass a few miles and see them busting all over and throw a spoon or small plug at them. If they are picky reel like your fanny is on fire. Gets them excited.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

What lobsterman said....look for them feeding on the surface in the morning or late afternoon and throw a McRig in amongst 'em. As soon as it hits the water start reeling and working it rapidly and hold on.

They will hit it when they will not hit anything else. It has to be a McDonalds straw, I don't know why, but it has to be the white ones with the red and yellow stripes. This set-up works good for just about anything feeding on the surface.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Small white jigs are very productive for bonito. Bubble and straw rigs are excellent also. Work the jigs as fast as you can. Don't bother pausing the bubble rig, a fast steady retrieve dragged through a feeding school is almost guaranteed to get strikes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

+1 straw rigs


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

To the above pictured rig, I would add a plastic bead between the bubble and the swivel.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

We use a 3 oz "jig fish" from bass pro. 50 pound flouro leader about 2 foot long. Trolled at around 6 knots. We have hooked up EVERY time we have seen bonita busting the top of the water using this. We get the blue back silver bottom or the one with a little pink in it. Look it up on bass pros website. With bonita being my favorite snapper bait every time we went this year we caught our bonita within about 20 minuties. (enough for the entire day once you find the fish) We have tried to troll spoons and stretchs and bubble rigs.. The jig fish gets the hit EVERY time before anything else.. Try it and let me know!


----------

